# Transcontinental Race on a Brompton



## steveindenmark (1 Aug 2018)

Who would have believed it. Roger Seaton is attempting the TCR on a Brompton. I spoke to him at the start and his top goal is to get to the finish.

He competed the race last year on a df bike. But scratched. Better luck this time..

The bike he is riding is titanium with an 11 speed hub.

The last time I looked he was in the top 40.


----------



## rualexander (1 Aug 2018)

Don't think it's an 11 speed hub.
He's supposed to be riding one of David Millar's company''s CHPT3 branded Brompton's, which use standard Bromton hubs, withpainted titanium forks and rear triangle.

https://chpt3.com/blogs/journal/introducing-the-transbromptonental

https://www.brompton.com/news/Posts/2017/CHPT3-Collab


----------



## Randomnerd (1 Aug 2018)

Thought he scratched last year?


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Aug 2018)

rualexander said:


> Don't think it's an 11 speed hub.
> He's supposed to be riding one of David Millar's company''s CHPT3 branded Brompton's, which use standard Bromton hubs, withpainted titanium forks and rear triangle.
> 
> https://chpt3.com/blogs/journal/introducing-the-transbromptonental
> ...


Would it be an Alfine hub? Im not a Brompton Buff. If it is. He certainly said it was 11 speed.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Aug 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> Thought he scratched last year?


You are correct he did. I have amended it. I think it is almost as hot this year.


----------



## Randomnerd (1 Aug 2018)

Good luck to him anyway. I wouldn't want to do TCR on a 1100 cc motorbike, let alone a folding bike: new levels of crazy...


----------



## rualexander (1 Aug 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Would it be an Alfine hub? Im not a Brompton Buff. If it is. He certainly said it was 11 speed.



Well, in the photos on the CHPT3 site I linked to above it looks like a standard Brompton hub, which for that model is either a 2 speed or 6 speed, from the photo I would say a 6 speed.
An Alfine would not fit in the Brompton rear triangle, the spacing is different, and being titanium on that model, I don't think it could be spread wider.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Aug 2018)

That's exactly what he told me. I have a photo on my camera. It's a chrome enclosed hub. A huge thing. Roger said the bike was heavy even with the little bit of luggage he is carrying.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Aug 2018)

Good bit of PR for Brompton.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Aug 2018)

Hat! And I thought I was mad touring Provence on mine, including Mont Bromtoux.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Aug 2018)

After 1052km Roger has had to scratch after the hub gave up the ghost. He is fine and has really enjoyed the adventure. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 Aug 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> After 1052km Roger has had to scratch after *the hub gave up the ghost*. He is fine and has really enjoyed the adventure. Back to the drawing board.


That's rather poor, shirley? For clarity, which hub?


----------



## chriscross1966 (5 Aug 2018)

He might have fitted a Kinetics triangle (polished stainless or painted black) or a Vostok one (titanium, usual titanium finishes), theyll accomodate an Alfine...


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Aug 2018)

It was an Alfine 11 speed hub. The problem is that it is so different that it is hard to find somewhere to fix it when you are out on the TCR.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 Aug 2018)

I'm sure there was a deal more torque than usual going through it but c600 miles is rather woeful, especially on such an enterprise.


----------



## swansonj (5 Aug 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I'm sure there was a deal more torque than usual going through it but c600 miles is rather woeful, especially on such an enterprise.


You’ve started me thinking. Is there more torque going through the hub with a small wheel bike... or less?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 Aug 2018)

swansonj said:


> You’ve started me thinking. Is there more torque going through the hub with a small wheel bike... or less?


My head hurts!


----------



## PaulM (6 Aug 2018)

Wonder why he used the Alfine instread of a Rohloff.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Aug 2018)

What's the weight differential? I too would go Rohloff btw.


----------



## mitchibob (14 Aug 2018)

Rohloff worked quite well (except spoke issues) for Mark Beaumont on his unsupported round the world ride, if I remember right. Perhaps it was down to which rear triangle he wanted? Or budget?


----------



## kais01 (21 Apr 2019)

using hub gears for touring and long rides is asking for unforeseen trouble. you are never further away from a totally grinded-up internal than a gear cable giving up the geist in the middle of a steep ascent.

been there, done that.


----------

